# Good Value?????



## binhamen1 (Jan 24, 2005)

yo.. im planing to buy this 1997 m3, 2dr for 19k and i wanted to know if its a good buy. i took a look at the car today and boy was it sexy!!!! it didn't look like it was 7 years old. here are the specs:

- 55k miles only!!!
- black exterior with dove grey interior
- manual transmission
- everything is stock, all original parts
- never raced, adult owned and always garaged
- no scrathes, no blemishes, IMMACULATE condition
- clean history, never crashed or even tapped


so if you guys could help me out on this one that would be great


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Similar to mine, but I have 100K miles. Great, if I can sell mine in this ballpark! I have ssk and euro (good) headlights and clear reflectors as my only mods. Exterior is Alpine white.



binhamen1 said:


> yo.. im planing to buy this 1997 m3, 2dr for 19k and i wanted to know if its a good buy. i took a look at the car today and boy was it sexy!!!! it didn't look like it was 7 years old. here are the specs:
> 
> - 55k miles only!!!
> - black exterior with dove grey interior
> ...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Read the sticky. 55K miles is just getting into some serious cooling systems replacements.

Look for complete receipts and ALWAYS have a good BMW mechanic take a look at the car BEFORE you buy it.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Not a bad price, considering the relatively low number of miles. Definitely spend the $150-200 for a pre-purchase inspection before committing to buy it. Depending on what the inspection reveals, you may be able to negotiate a little lower.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And don't cross post into multiple sections.


----------

